

JSON Sucks - blongden
http://nocarrier.co.uk/2012/04/json-sucks/

======
api
The real problem with XML isn't XML, it's the APIs of XML parsers. JSON took
over because the parser APIs are dead simple to code to, while XML's APIs tend
to have this bureaucratic committee-designed API feel.

